# κ.α.α. = και αντ' αυτού/αυτής



## Lexoplast (Jul 17, 2008)

Σε πολλά δημόσια έγγραφα, όπως ανακοινώσεις που δημοσιεύονται στην Εφημερίδα της Κυβερνήσεως, μπαίνει ένα "κ.α.α." δίπλα στον τίτλο του υπογράφοντος. Π.χ.:

Ο _Διευθυντής κ.α.α_.
ΑΛΕΞΙΟΣ ΜΠΑΜΠΟΥΡΑΣ

Έχω μια υποψία τι μπορεί να σημαίνει, αλλά πείτε εσείς πρώτοι. :)


----------



## crystal (Jul 17, 2008)

και αυτού απόντος


----------



## wings (Jul 17, 2008)

και αντ΄αυτού, όπως είχε πει προ καιρού η Αλεξάνδρα.


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 17, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ!


----------

